# na se harw' (or : na se harò)



## metis

hi to everyone, I am new in this site. I would like to know if anyone can help with the greek expression : na se harò (with ending omega). thank you all in advance.
p.s. is there a way to find greek fonts?


----------



## ireney

First of all welcome 

Secondly, hmmm not an easy one 

Verbatim it means "(so that I) receive pleasure because of you (as in being happy because you exist, because you are who you are, what you do).

Depending on the context it can mean something else though of similar meaning.

examples:

"Kleise to stereo na se haro" ---- It really means "Turn off the stereo please". The use of "na se haro" here implies that by turning off the stereo the person that says that will be made happy on account of how the other person behaves.

"Itan enas ilithos. Kalytera pou efyge. Tora stamata na klais, na se haro"
"He was an idiot. It's better that he's gone. Now stop crying na se haro"
Now here the person will actually be proud of (thus happy for) the other person.

As you see in both cases it means receiving pleasure because of another person. However, there's also an element of 'asking', 'pleading' in both.


As for the fonts, well, to a search on the net and you'll find loads. I can't remember now where on Microsoft's official site you should go to download Greek fonts/keyboard and I have no idea about Mac.

To read Greek fonts on the Web you only need to change the encoding of the page by the way.

Hope my rumblings help


----------



## The Extraordinary

I agree with ireney, it has multiple meanings...it depends on what u really wanna say..I dunno about Greek fonds either so I can't help u there!


----------



## skatoulitsa

Yeah this is a pretty complicated one to explain. Ireney did a good job at it. "Να σε χαρώ" usually appears at the end of a sentence, and in most cases it will mean something like "please".

As ireney said the literal meaning is close to something like "to get happiness from you", and it can often appear with the literal meaning (not meaning "please") like the following:

Μείνε λίγο ακόμα, να σε χαρώ λιγάκι : Stay a little more, so that I can enjoy you a little bit.

Note: if the phrase was:
 Μείνε λίγο ακόμα, να σε χαρώ
It could mean either "Stay a little more, please" or "Stay a little more, so that I can enjoy you"

and another phrase, which refers to some object (not "you"):

Δε με αφήνει να το χαρώ : He doesn't let me enjoy it.


----------



## metis

thnak you very much to everyone, it has been very kind of you.  I knew more or less these meanings but I was not comletely sure. anyhow I remeber also a song by Xylouris\Xarhakos (I do not rember the title, it speaks about a little bride- mià mikropantremenh- and an hero who fought for her). In this song, at the very beginning, the poet speaks uses na se harò but, I think, with a different, or even old fashioned, meaning.


----------



## ireney

Ah I know the one 

It goes :Itane mia fora matia mou,  ki enan kairo,
mia omorfh kyra archondissa, na se haro ....

(Ήτανε μια φορά μάτια μου κι έναν καιρό μια όμορφη κυρά αρχόντισσα να σε χαρώ)

In this case, "na se haro" has the meaning (sort of) of "let me tell you" I guess. 

In general "na se haro" doesn't always have to have a specific meaning or role in a sentence. Sometimes it just works as "like" works in modern English to give you an example (not the best analogy but I can't think of any better).

(by the way, the song was the title song of a series based on a book by Alexandros Papadiamantis called "Merchants of Nations". Tragic story really)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

You can find a Greek keyboard on the following site:

http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/ellenika.htm

Hope it helps.


----------



## metis

thanks to everybody again it has been very helpfull!


----------

